# Looking for my old bandmates -60's



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

We had a band ''65 to '69 during our stint at Cedarbrae CI in Scarb. Lost contact over the years and am hoping to re-connect.
-Jim McRae , late 50's, played bass semi pro up to the 80's, possibly in Newmarket -real estate?
-Bill Peel (Bill Holland), drums, early 60's, was still playing C/W in the 90's
I tried Facebook and Classmates, Canada 411...nothin'
Thanks
Ed


----------

